# new logo



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

here is my new logo wondering on thoughts


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

looks good to me


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Logo is "fair". I think you need more separation on the grass and snow. Possibly snow on the top of "outdoor" and the grass below "maintenance". First impression was just a little confusing and I knew what your intent was, general public will not. I would maybe consider only using the one (snow/grass) that is your primary business and list the other separately (Snow Removal Available or Lawn Care Available... or "Now Offering..."). Cheers.


----------



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

*Looks good*

Here is mine ...


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

what I decided on.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

JoeCool;1055074 said:


> Logo is "fair". I think you need more separation on the grass and snow. Possibly snow on the top of "outdoor" and the grass below "maintenance". First impression was just a little confusing and I knew what your intent was, general public will not. I would maybe consider only using the one (snow/grass) that is your primary business and list the other separately (Snow Removal Available or Lawn Care Available... or "Now Offering..."). Cheers.


Our primary business is both Lawn Care and Snow removal that is why I was looking to have both on the logo. The logo will be on black background for trucks and trailers.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

It's all good, so with the black background are you only having the white for Outdoor? Will you only have the blue for Maintenance and the phone number? You will want to go to a lighter blue, obviously change solutions to white. I suggest giving the Outdoor the dropshadow and outline as you have, but give it more cast for an increased appearance of depth, this will also help keep it the primary text. Give Maintenance a thin white outline, combined with the snow on top it will enhance the appearance of cold. I suggest laying it out with the black background so you can see how much the background affects the readability. When you flip the colors black and white you will see how white will become the dominant text, might not be what you want. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

French frog;1055086 said:


> Here is mine ...


What do you know, a French frog with no legs!:laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1055131 said:


> What do you know, a French frog with no legs!:laughing:


I had the legs for dinner and I'll tell you the snosberries taste like snosberries :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

French frog;1055086 said:


> Here is mine ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

how it looks on black


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Green Grass;1055292 said:


> how it looks on black


Looks very cool on the black!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ff610;1055307 said:


> Looks very cool on the black!


I'd agree!

I think thats a great logo!


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

That works. I would play with a drop shadow/outline with another outline of white around "Outdoor" and maybe fatten up the outline on "maintenance" and make it a rounded corner outline, not point... I take the ideas to an extreme and then back up until it looks right. You may find the drop shadow and outline don't work for you and the "maintenance" outline backs right back where you are now. Then you know it is the best for your tastes. Good choice on the black "solutions" to green. Hope I was helpful.


----------

